# New ability to sell Reaktor ensembles for Reaktor player



## Krisemm (Jan 8, 2018)

Just seen this recently in some N.I. emails I got.
Seems if you make reaktor ensembles, you can now sell them for reaktor player.
Great for any budding devs out there, but could this mean the end of the user library as we know it ?
Will the people now making ensembles and giving them away free in the user library now think "ok, no more free lunches. I'm gonna make a few quid for myself now " ??

Will N.I. be making their cut out of this too ??


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 9, 2018)

Krisemm said:


> Will N.I. be making their cut out of this too ??



Since this is basically the same as with Kontakt Player, yes, you do pay for licensing.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 11, 2018)

Wonder if potentially we will see less ensembles in the Reaktor user library ? Or is this is just to protect developers who sell ensembles like Twisted Tools and perhaps to encourage more development ?


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 11, 2018)

Nothing changed w.r.t. UL, so I'd say things over there will continue as usual.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 11, 2018)

Twisted Tools have a note on there site about coming Reaktor player compatibility.


----------



## JPQ (Jan 14, 2018)

is possible develop things way buyer dont can look inside how it works?


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 14, 2018)

Yes, locking ensembles is possible.


----------



## JPQ (Jan 15, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Yes, locking ensembles is possible.


Then makes me think should me do my few ideas in donation ware. if i can do some my ideas i can then think it. saddly very advanced methods lowest level is hard to such blocks. saddly there is no way build blocks with C language. say C becouse is very powerful language and there is much exampels where i learn things.


----------

